
FBI warns that connected televisions can provide hackers a window into homes - MEGMOL
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-7746531/FBI-warns-citizens-connected-televisions-provide-hackers-window-homes.html
======
kstrauser
1\. I refuse to say "smart TV". It is a "sly TV"

2\. Sly TVs never get Internet access in my house. I don't plug Ethernet into
them, and I don't set configure their wifi. If I _must_ give one access
because it needs a firmware update to fix a bug or something, I temporarily
set my _guest_ wifi network's password to something random, configure the TV
to use that, apply the fix, then reset the guest wifi password back to the old
value.

3\. I trust literally any other video device in my house more than a sly TV.
While we use Apple TVs, there are plenty of excellent alternatives that have
reputations for being decent about privacy. Apple hasn't been sued for spying
on my TV watching; Vizio has. The FBI hasn't warned me about Apple.

4\. All sly TV OSes are junk with terrible apps. Seriously, slap an Apple TV
(or Roku or Fire Stick or ...) in the HDMI jack and your viewing experience
will be better in every way. I'm not suggesting you make your TV worse, but to
make it much, much nicer.

I don't want to come across as paranoid, but sly TVs have a history of one
headline after another of reporting your viewing habits, injecting
advertising, and otherwise bringing spyware into your living room. This isn't
some big new explosive revelation, it's a normal Tuesday in the news. Don't
put up with it! There are much better alternatives.

~~~
pentae
Although I agree with you on points 1-3, point 4 is no longer the case as of
this last year or two. Most people are only interested in the main apps such
as YouTube, Netflix, Disney+ etc. My 2019 Samsung TV OS is not only fast and
smooth but those apps are as good, if not better than the same ones found on
an Apple TV. Compared to a crappy Android box the experience is far better.

Why have a seperate device and two remotes when you don't have to? I'm
convinced that the marketshare for these external media devices will flatline
and steadily decline. In the case of Apple, the only way they can try to
compete in the future is releasing their own standalone TV panel. I suppose
they saw the writing on the wall which is why AirPlay and Apple TV are now
available on Samsungs TV OS

~~~
kstrauser
I'm surprised to hear that. The LG we bought earlier this year has a Netflix
app that can barely keep up with the display. It looks _much_ better streamed
from the Apple TV than from the TV's own app.

I think it'll be a long time before any TV has a native app store as decent as
Apple's (and probably Amazon's, but I don't have personal experience with that
so can't vouch for it).

~~~
betterbeehome
Was this a LG C9 OLED tv? Just curious in how much better and in what way is
the Apple TV to the native app. I haven't had any issues afaik. But I haven't
used the Apple TV 4k before either, so I guess I wouldn't know if I'm
experiencing subpar quality.

~~~
kstrauser
It's at home and I'm at work so I can't look at it right now, but it's one of
their newer 4K UHD TVs with webOS. I tried it on the guest wifi for a couple
of days to see what it would be like, and while it wasn't _bad_ (like I
couldn't look you in the eye and say "this sucks, don't use it!"), it just
wasn't as good as an external video source. There's no reason it couldn't have
a perfectly fine hardware video decoder that's as nice as one you'd find in an
external player. Still, its SoC and other support hardware just isn't going to
be as nice as what you'd find in a dedicated box. Maybe the network stack
isn't as optimized because the CPU has to handle a lot of stuff in software.
Or maybe its OS's memory allocator isn't as quick. Or insert a thousand other
things that might make a TV's dirt-cheap-as-possible SoC handle all the
housekeeping around keeping the decoder fed with data as efficient and smooth
as possible.

And as others have pointed out, you're pretty much stuck with what it ships
with. If my Apple TV breaks or gets old and unsupported, I can trivially
switch to a Roku. If the SoC in my TV gets old and unsupported, there isn't
jack I can reasonably do about it other than throw out the whole TV and get a
new one.

------
squarefoot
Are we sure that "FBI" and "hackers" weren't swapped around when writing the
title?

~~~
hajile
Isn't this the same FBI that is trying to make encryption illegal and who
insists that backdoors are safe?

~~~
gmueckl
The own backdoors are always doubleplusgood. Other's backdoors are bad.
Doesn't matter which side you're asking.

Never mind that all backdoors work more or less the same.

~~~
RealStickman
*Other's backdoors are ungood

------
DoofusOfDeath
I wonder if there's a market for some company to resell smart TVs that they've
lobotomized.

I.e., they have a list of TV models that they know how to disable network
connectivity without causing any other problems. You order from them, and for
some reasonable fee they'll make the change, verify everything is okay, and
ship you the unit.

Personally, I'd be willing to pay a $100-200 premium for that, especially for
a TV that (pre-lobotomy) sells for over $600.

~~~
kgwxd
Why companies don't just continue to manufacture screen-only TV's baffles me.
I'd love to see some existing privacy-oriented company that already has to
deal with screen manufactures start selling "privacy-oriented TVs".

~~~
cameldrv
Ultimately, few people understand that this is a problem or that they should
want a dumb TV. The manufacturers make money from the smart features by
selling the data and by getting a cut of subscription revenue, so smart TVs
can be sold cheaper than dumb TVs.

The FBI issuing a warning about this is helpful. It may help create a market
for dumb TVs that cost more than smart TVs.

~~~
markstos
I understand, but recall seeing literally zero "dumb" TV options at Best Buy
at the size I was looking for.

~~~
infinite8s
Because who is going to buy a more expensive dumb TV? I just buy the smart TV
and don't connect it to wifi.

~~~
magduf
That works if your TV allows that. I'm pretty sure I've read that some models
simply won't work if they don't have internet access.

------
theandrewbailey
> The FBI advocates installing security updates and customising privacy
> options

That doesn't work when the manufacturer of the smart TV you got 3 years ago
stopped providing updates 4 years ago. Then your nephew found a list of all
the vulnerabilities it has.

~~~
mmsimanga
As someone who works in software I have been advising all my friends and
anyone who cares to listen NOT to buy a smart tv but rather buy a Fire TV
Stick or any another Android TV box or stick. Apart from smart TVs being
ridiculously overpriced, my reasoning has been you can always upgrade your TV
box for less than you upgrade your Smart TV once software on smart TV no
longer being updated.

~~~
robrtsql
I think you have it backwards--the 'dumb TVs' are the ones that are expensive
now. Presumably smart TVs are subsidized by the manufacturer selling the data
they collect on you.

For now, I've settled for buying a smart TV and not connecting it to the
Internet. Until they come up with a way to phone home without my Wi-Fi, I
think I should be safe from spying and vulnerabilities..

~~~
lmkg
> _Presumably smart TVs are subsidized by the manufacturer selling the data
> they collect on you._

There's no presumption, this is known.

[https://www.businessinsider.com/smart-tv-data-collection-
adv...](https://www.businessinsider.com/smart-tv-data-collection-
advertising-2019-1)

------
blakesterz
The actual warning came from Oregon:

[https://www.fbi.gov/contact-us/field-
offices/portland/news/p...](https://www.fbi.gov/contact-us/field-
offices/portland/news/press-releases/tech-tuesdaysmart-tvs/?=portland-field-
office)

They do provide some solid advice, like checking settings and making sure it
gets updated. It's probably good that they send out warnings like these, most
people probably don't get any thought to any IoT stuff at all. I don't know
how big a target TVs are in reality, but it can't hurt to get people thinking
about these things.

~~~
gkfasdfasdf
This should be the HN link instead of the trashy ad-laden daily mail page

------
siffland
When i got a new TV last year, the kid at Best Buy thought it was funny i
wanted a non smart TV. I managed to get a 55" with no networking or
applications. I know i am the minority, but i just want the TV to turn on and
display a picture. i have a blu-ray player that is like 8 years old. It has
netflix and vudu and MLB and about 4 more apps. None can work anymore, they
stop updating devices after a year or so. I would rather have a roku or
something that gets updated.

Remember when Samsung warned about having conversations around TV sets...

[https://theweek.com/speedreads/538379/samsung-warns-
customer...](https://theweek.com/speedreads/538379/samsung-warns-customers-
not-discuss-personal-information-front-smart-tvs)

~~~
giancarlostoro
I just opt for not connecting them to the internet.

~~~
hajile
I'm guessing it's just a small matter of time before they start adding cell
connectivity.

I'd imagine Verizon or ATT wouldn't charge too much since they'd be sending
logs, voice snippets, and maybe a few images. If the TV companies offered to
share the data, they could probably get cell companies to do it for free.

~~~
giancarlostoro
At which point I'd only buy TVs without them, or just buy projectors instead.
That'd be too ridiculous.

------
gatesphere
My TV is blocked from communicating outside my network by a MAC-based IPTABLES
rule on my router.

I would just entirely disable WiFi on the thing, but guess what? Once you set
the wireless up, there's no way to erase that data from the TV again. But
allowing the TV to be on the network but not on the internet allows me to use
some IoT features locally, so it's an alright compromise by me for now.

I would buy a dumb TV in a heartbeat, next time I upgrade. If there's one
available.

~~~
TremendousJudge
What local IoT features are you referring to?

>I would buy a dumb TV in a heartbeat, next time I upgrade. If there's one
available.

There are none that I could find when I bought my TV some months ago. I hope
that eventually some anonymous heroes start flashing open source OSs to their
smart TVs and make us owners of our hardware again.

~~~
greycol
One such feature is the ability to play from local network storage. Possibly
also ambient lighting control.

I guess if we were talking about possible features rather than actual one's:
the ability to use the tv's tuner to stream to other devices would be another
intranet feature that could be on someone's wishlist.

I agree the equivalent of cyongenmod/LineageOS for smart tv's would be great.

------
MR4D
I don't have the technical capability to do it, but it would be great to know
how to cover the wifi transmitter on the TV (like we do cameras on our
laptops), but with an electrical barrier tape (Yes, i'm trying to avoid saying
"tinfoil.")

Maybe someone could even put together a repository of diagrams to show which
areas need to be covered.

Would be a fun to see for us paranoid people.

~~~
leggomylibro
I don't think that would be likely to work very well - besides being somewhat
impractical, most RF electronics are already covered by metal 'cans' to
prevent excessive EMI from escaping. You might be able to find the antenna and
wrap foil around it, but that just sounds like a recipe for shorting something
out once the foil gets unwedged/unstuck.

Plus, tin foil hats can actually improve signal reception around the 2.5GHz
range used by WiFi :P

[https://web.archive.org/web/20130126025620/http://berkeley.i...](https://web.archive.org/web/20130126025620/http://berkeley.intel-
research.net/arahimi/helmet/)

------
ComputerGuru
All this talk of TVs using your neighbor’s unencrypted wifi, am open hotspot,
default ISP network credentials, or onboard 2G transmitters is making me
seriously start to think it’s not a bad idea to build a huge faraday cage into
the insulation/structure of a home with access-controlled, hardwired points of
ingress/egress for your own traffic.

~~~
bob1029
Hypothetically, this could also serve to vastly improve the WiFi performance
within your home as well. All of your neighbors' 2.4/5 GHz noise would be
substantially attenuated at your walls.

The only real annoyance (aside from installing a huge faraday cage throughout
your home) would be the need for a way to relay cell communications via your
hardwired ingress/egress paths. Or, you simply designate your home a cell-free
zone and walk outside when you wish to receive your SMS payloads or make a
phone call. WiFi calling is probably a good solution for a lot of people too.

------
everdrive
I managed to buy a dumb TV in 2018. The model itself was a 2017 model, and it
was literally the only dumb TV I could find on Amazon. Now, my only hope is
that it works long enough that the smart TV craze dies.

~~~
endymi0n
It won't. As a manufacturer, you can sell the same display cheaper as a Smart
than a Dumb TV due to existing preinstallation and tracking agreements with
third parties. Just don't connect it to the net — as long as that still works.
Also considering the Fitbit disaster (I own a device), I think we'll
eventually need new legislation on devices that get worthless without a
connection.

~~~
dylan604
>Also considering the Fitbit disaster

I'm assuming the disaster is being bought by Google. What is needed is some
sort of regulation that prevents the new owner to use the newly acquired data
in a way that the user did not originally agree to. If the original agreement
stated that the data would not be sold, then the new owner just can't go off
and sell the data. This is what the regulation needs to protect, as well as
the new company cannot retrospectively remove the option either.

------
FpUser
In my hosehold TVs are only used as large monitors connected to computers by
HDMI/DisplayPort . Any other connectivity is disabled. We've stopped using the
actual television whether over the air or IP based years ago.

Of course computers can be broken into as well but at least those are the
beasts I know how to maintain.

~~~
gibspaulding
Same set up here. You turn on the TV and are greeted by the Ubuntu desktop.
From there you can launch Firefox and sign into Jellyfin or whatever streaming
service you prefer.

------
saiya-jin
Or... don't connect TV into any network. Have external devices as the only
source of TV signal. Be it PC (like me), consoles, chromecast/fire/roku etc.

Was there actually ever a TV update that changed anything significant for the
better in the mode I describe above? Its an honest question, since I never did
it.

~~~
NegativeLatency
I had to connect mine to the network in order to change lighting/contrast
settings, as it has very few physical controls.

~~~
FernandoTN
Not even a remote control to handle basic settings, or were the settings
locked until connected to a network?

~~~
anticensor
Networked remote control, to help _you_ control the TV from the _opposite side
of the world_.

------
olivermarks
I often put tape over my laptop cameras for on location business meetings etc
but you can't do this with my HCL smart TV at home as it is hidden behind the
screen, hard to know where the microphone is located too. I'd like to know and
think this sort of information should be legally enforced in personal digital
rights legislation and the right to disable all outbound connectivity

------
gwenaelp
_previously on internet_ : hackers warns that connected televisions can
provide FBI a window into homes

------
rbinv
Not disagreeing with the FBI, but do _that_ many smart TVs actually have
cameras in them? Most (if not all) of Samsung's current product lineup, for
example. don't.

~~~
makerofspoons
A number of unpatched TVs could already be part of a botnet:
[https://www.trendmicro.com/vinfo/us/security/news/internet-o...](https://www.trendmicro.com/vinfo/us/security/news/internet-
of-things/new-mirai-botnet-variant-targets-iot-tv-presentation-systems)

While not literally taking video and recordings of you, it's still
problematic.

------
chooseaname
I have a Samsung and didn't normally have it connected to the network. One day
I got curious to see what apps it had and set it up on my wireless network
thinking I can just restore the tv to it's factory settings. Nope. A factory
restore keeps your network info stored. It doesn't connect, mind you, but it
doesn't wipe it.

------
StacyRoberts
I didn't even know tvs had cameras. I just got A new 4k tv and it was hard to
find a dumb one. All the higher quality one's in the store are smart. This one
was cheap but the refresh rate is low and the picture stutters.

It's getting harder to escape the surveillance. Quality of life will
increasingly diverge from the main stream.

------
TheRealSteel
Please don't post links from The Daily Mail, it's a tabloid with no integrity
at all.

------
FernandoTN
I understand the terrible breach in privacy that comes with smart appliances
(Looking at you Alexa), it could be argued that through a standard we could
make this appliances "safer" or more secure to breaches.

The reality is that as long as there is any profit to be made from selling
them, corners will be cut and people by trying to save will end up with smart
appliances that end up being windows to unknown actors.

In this scenario I find it way more comforting for big corporations and
governments to have access over individuals who could target specific people.
Abstinence seems like the only solution from an individuals POV.

------
dessant
Customers are powerless even if the FBI warns them. Real change will come when
manufacturers will be forced to deliver security updates for their devices in
a timely manner for at least 5 years.

Not even new devices are kept secure, high-end Sony TVs manufactured in 2019
are still on the Android security patch level of June 1, 2019. No new updates
are available from Sony, despite multiple high-severity security issues being
publicly documented and ready to exploit.

And more importantly, nobody is liable when security updates are not delivered
and customers are exploited using public CVEs.

------
3fe9a03ccd14ca5
This is relevant to me. I just hooked up a TCL (Chinese state owned TV
company) to the internet yesterday for firmware updates. Even though I reset
the internet connection afterwards, I have no idea what type of nefarious
thing it can do, or if it truly forgot my WiFi password.

To rest easier, I actually banned it’s MAC from accessing my network. Even
that is probably not sufficient.

All of my viewing is through my Apple TV, which in my opinion is the most
privacy-centered company in silicone valley.

~~~
e40
_> To rest easier, I actually banned it’s MAC from accessing my network. Even
that is probably not sufficient._

I'm curious why that is (possibly) not sufficient? Anyone?

~~~
solotronics
it can easily use a different source MAC if there is some network enumeration
/ scanning / vuln test happening. it could even keep the same MAC you set for
the normal traffic and use a hidden second MAC for its nefarious traffic.

you beat this by setting a MAC and then doing macsec ( swithcport security by
MAC address ) on that switch port the TV is connected to.

------
rchaud
I've realized that I can still buy dumb TVs (for now), but their resolution
will top out at 1080p. And that's fine as it's still Blu-ray resolution.
Despite having a Chinese brand 4K TV since 2014, I haven't come across a
single piece of video content that I felt I "must have" in 4K.

For video games, you can still buy 4K monitors and play them on that.

------
nickthegreek
I setup a Pi Hole this weekend in preparation for a black friday deal on a
Roku and because I heard my smart TV was chatty. This wont protect you from a
TV that will connect to open wifi around you (or one that uses a hardcoded
DNS), but it was an easy project (20mins) that is already providing me with a
wealth of data points about my home network.

------
tracker1
By the way, for anyone wanting just a plain dumbtv/monitor, there are options.
Mostly more expensive and/or better than a lot of TV options, depending on
your needs.

[https://www.bestbuy.com/site/shop/big-screen-
monitors](https://www.bestbuy.com/site/shop/big-screen-monitors)

------
TurkishPoptart
But if we don't connect our TVs to the internet, how can we stream Netflix,
YouTube, and Amazon video?

------
cardiffspaceman
I am skeptical that an attachment from Google, Amazon, Roku, or the like would
be any less chatty than the integrated processing in a smart TV. So you need a
TV that connects by HDMI to an HTPC with software you trust running on it, if
you're going to distrust stuff.

------
tracker1
Given connected home appliances are about the only things with worse update
schedules and practices than home routers/wifi, I frankly don't trust any of
them... I'd rather use my NVidia Shield TV or a Fire TV device that at least
gets regular updates.

------
vinayan3
Are there TV models which really connect to open Wifi? People keep mentioning
this but it's a situation where it'd be more useful to have some facts.

Another option connect it to a dedicated subnet which cannot route to the
internet or another device.

------
stunt
> connected televisions can provide hackers a window into homes

Yes! Like almost all other connected devices we are using. (Computers, Phones,
Routers, DSL Modems, WiFi Access Points, Smart speakers, Cars, Modern cameras,
...)

------
dang
Recent and related (but different):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21657930](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21657930)

------
skraelingjar
This is why I monitor what my pihole is and isn't blocking. I've blocked all
the domains my TV uses to send tracking data.

------
germinalphrase
This certainly feels underhanded - if par for the course for US data privacy -
but what is the fundamental risk here?

------
peterwwillis
Replace "connected televisions" with "Internet of Things" and yes exactly

------
PretzelFisch
It's unfortunate that most consumers want a smart tv and don't want to deal
with the hassle of a box. At least when there were dumb tvs with a box set you
could vote with your money as to what was important ie channels or
security/privacy.

~~~
dillonmckay
Maybe they enjoy upgrading tvs as often as smartphones?

------
maz1b
I've always wondered why more people don't go for projectors. It's not (or
less) prone to bloatware, tracking scripts, and unsavory things of the sort.

Plus, you can get bigger screensizes. Is there something I'm missing apart
from the bulb hours?

------
majewsky
> Hackers warn that connected televisions can provide FBI a window into homes

FTFY

------
nikofeyn
it isn’t just connected TVs. it’s those with a camera as well. not all smart
TVs have a camera. i have a relatively high-end smart TV that doesn’t have a
camera.

~~~
mrec
Sorry, I've been out of the loop here for the best part of 20 years. Why on
earth would _any_ TV have a camera? What's it used for?

~~~
detaro
Gesture control

video chat (many models had Skype a while back, as far as I remember that was
shut down though)

~~~
mrec
I'm feeling a sudden overpowering urge to throw clogs into things.

------
majortennis
Sad to see a daily mail link on hacker news

------
ct520
vlan, vlan it all! serious note glad i went ubiquiti setup when i moved into
new home.

------
3fe9a03ccd14ca5
Tl;dr to all of this: unplug your “smart” TV and use an Apple TV or other
privacy-focused box.

------
driverdan
Please don't post stuff from The Daily Mail. It's a tabloid with no
journalistic integrity.

~~~
Lammy
Are they factually wrong or providing a slanted view in this article?

~~~
iudqnolq
In the Amanda Knox case they wrote two stories, one to run if she lost and one
if she won. The in case she lost story included quotes in reaction to her
losing and a description of her reaction to hearing the verdict. The story was
written before the quotes it includes were (it claimed) said. They
accidentally ran it when she won demonstrating that they completely invent
quotes. This is not the only instance they've been caught completely
manufacturing quotes.

Everyone knows that news articles can be selective in how they choose to
report, and that therefore they should rely on multiple sources. This is bad
but not a fatal error. If a news agency completely invents quotes that
destroys the fundamental trust that makes it possible to build on flawed
sourcing.

> The Press Complaints Commission has upheld a complaint against the Daily
> Mail

> The [incorrect] article ...was live for 90 seconds

> [The incorrect article] included quotes attributed to the prosecutors
> apparently reacting to the guilty verdict, and the description of the
> reaction in the courtroom to the news, stating that Knox "sank into her
> chair sobbing uncontrollably while her family and friends hugged each other
> in tears"

> It further stated that the family of Meredith Kercher "remained
> expressionless, staring straight ahead, glancing over just once at the
> distraught Knox family".

> The newspaper apologised for the mistake. It said that it was standard
> practice in such high-profile cases for two alternative stories (plus
> supporting quotes) to be prepared in advance

> It had published an online apology and explanation to readers; published the
> correct verdict in print the following day; launched an immediate internal
> inquiry (and subsequently changed its practices regarding such 'set and
> hold' stories); and also disciplined the person responsible for the error.

> Although the PCC recognised that the newspaper had acted swiftly and
> proportionately to correct the breach of the editors' code - and
> acknowledged that the story had only been live for a short period of time -
> it nonetheless remained "particularly concerned" about other aspects of the
> report, most particularly the fictitious account of what had happened in the
> courtroom.

> The attempt to present contemporaneous reporting of events in such a manner
> was "clearly not acceptable".

[https://www.theguardian.com/media/greenslade/2011/dec/09/pcc...](https://www.theguardian.com/media/greenslade/2011/dec/09/pcc-
dailymail)

~~~
Lammy
I'm no fan of the Daily Mail in particular or their political leanings in
general, but I don't think you're being fair here. It was live for 90 whole
seconds and you wrote almost 400 words about how it's the worst thing ever? I
agree that they should use Lorem Ipsum style filler text until they have real
quotes, but preparing two versions of stories is extremely common. Most news
outlets have a stack of "in case of death" stories on file for every possible
celebrity or public figure. They even wrote one in case the Apollo 1
astronauts died.

"IN EVENT OF MOON DISASTER": [https://www.archives.gov/files/presidential-
libraries/events...](https://www.archives.gov/files/presidential-
libraries/events/centennials/nixon/images/exhibit/rn100-6-1-2.pdf)

~~~
magduf
How is it not fair? This episode shows that _any_ quotes in a Daily Mail story
are probably completely fabricated, and that you can't trust _anything_ in
there to be the truth and not complete fiction.

~~~
Lammy
> that you can't trust anything in there to be the truth and not complete
> fiction

Yeah, I'd agree with that. I'd say the same about literally any news outlet on
the planet, though.

~~~
magduf
I completely disagree: lots of other news outlets have not ruined their
reputation by printing outright falsehoods intentionally. There's a huge
difference between some bias (which is completely unavoidable, everything is
"biased" because someone has to choose what to print and what not to), and
fabricating total lies.

~~~
Lammy
Lots of other news outlets have not ruined their reputation by _getting
caught_ printing outright falsehoods intentionally. Trust no one.

------
paulie_a
FBI just dropped cia "secrets"

------
bransonf
If it has connection to the internet, it can be a channel for hackers into
your home.

I know far too many people over the age of 40 that really should know this.

~~~
Ididntdothis
And people under 40 have full understanding of what the devices they get can
be used/abused for?

~~~
bransonf
Substantially more than the people I know over the age of 40. Of course that’s
a relatively arbitrary number.

Many of the younger people I know may not fully understand the vector they
create for network penetration, but they often joke about it always listening.
For whatever reason, the older the person is (in my experience), they don’t
have one inkling of internet security.

My point is that I’ve worked with too many people, roughly 40 and above, who
have no regard for their internet security. I know for a fact someone with
malicious intent could steal their identity and assets in a matter of hours.

~~~
Ididntdothis
From my casual observation I believe that young people outside tech have not
even the slightest clue about how things work and also have no skepticism. I
agree that old people are vulnerable but so are young people. Just in
different ways.

------
sarcasmatwork
So can peoples FB posts... and the mic on our phones.

~~~
Spooks
what about...

sorry, whataboutism is not helpful or does not add any extra info into the
current discussion. It actually tries to devalue the current discussion.

Smart TVs is a very established and popular device, so a study showing how it
is a security concern is definitely helpful

~~~
itronitron
what about windows

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
Way to overlook doors.

